# [Batch] Ordner nach Dateien durchsuchen und diese löschen



## wooha (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich seit Ewigkeiten wieder etwas mit Stapelverarbeitung zu tun habe und ich davon so gut wie keine Ahnung mehr habe hoffe ich das man mir hier helfen kann.

Folgende Aufgabe:

Es gibt einen Ordner der "dsxmllog" heißt, in diesem Ordner sind Log-Files die z.B. heißen

dsxml_log_20110514_59807_163646_2_37V0ZLV0H_OSXTC_Response1.txt
dsxml_log_20110514_59804_163644_1_37V0ZLTCY_OSXTC_Request1.txt
dsxml_log_20110514_59353_162912_3_37V0ZC4Y4_OSXTC_Request1.txt

Jetzt will ich diesen Ordner durchsuchen nach Dateien bei denen das Erstellungsdatum älter als 14 Tage ist und diese löschen (auch aus dem Papierkorb).

Das ganze soll auf einem PC mit WinXP Professional SP3 laufen.

Ich habe mir schon einige Seiten (z.B. http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Batch-Programmierung:_Batch-Befehle) durchgesehen aber steige nicht wirklich durch (zuviel PHP im Kopf...).

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte das umzusetzen, danke schoneimal im Voraus,

wooha


----------



## SE (19. Mai 2011)

Da es rein mit Batch nicht möglich ist das Änderungs-Datum SINNVOLL zu nutzen wirst du das wohl mit einer anderen Sprache machen müssen.


----------



## wooha (19. Mai 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort, was bedeutet in dem Fall "nicht sinnvoll nutzen"?


----------



## SE (19. Mai 2011)

Naja ... selbst wenn du irgendwie an das Änderungsdatum kommst bräuchtest du noch mindestens das akutelle und einen Vergleichsoperator. Sowas ist mit Batch alleine aber nicht möglich da Batch lediglich eine möglichkeit bietet einen Stapel von Anweisungen am Stück ausführen zu lassen. Das Wort "Stapel" oder auf Englisch "Stack" kommt übrigens noch aus den Zeiten der Lochkarten wo ein sog. Anweisungs-Stapel in die Leseeinheit eingelegt wurde. Diese Kartenstapel wurden dann später vom Lochstreifen abgelöst der nun auf einer Rolle gelagert wurde und nicht als Stapel.


----------



## deepthroat (19. Mai 2011)

Hi.

Soetwas geht auch in Batch. Siehe hier: http://www.dostips.com/DtTipsDateTime.php

Damit kannst du das Alter in Tagen von Dateien berechnen. Dann brauchst du nur noch vergleichen.

\edit: Du müßtest lediglich die Option /TC beim dir Aufruf mit angeben.

Gruß


----------

